# Greyhound bus headed from NYC to St. Louis overturns in Pennsylvania,



## DET63 (Aug 13, 2011)

> MOUNT GRETNA, Pa. - A Greyhound bus bound for St. Louis from New York City flipped on its side on the Pennsylvania Turnpike early Saturday, briefly trapping a woman and injuring about two dozen people, authorities said.
> Twenty to 25 injuries were reported, turnpike spokesman Carl DeFebo said. Rescue crews freed the woman who was trapped in the wreckage at milepost 267, a rural area about near the Lebanon-Lancaster exit.


More


----------



## DET63 (Aug 13, 2011)

Unless it was a charter, it must have been running way late, unless the story has an error. I can't find any Greyhound services that run from New York to St. Louis that would be 90 minutes to 2 hours out of Philadelphia at about 6:00 a.m. There is a a service from New York to St. Louis that leaves the Big Apple at about 9:15 p.m. and arriving in the City of Brotherly Love around midnight. It has a rest stop at "Sliding Rock" starting at 4:20 a.m., and arrives in the Steel City (or whatever Pittsburgh's nickname is) at 6:05, which might have caused the confusion in the story (i.e., the ETA for Pittsburgh might have been given as the time of the accident).


----------



## railiner (Aug 19, 2011)

DET63 said:


> Unless it was a charter, it must have been running way late, unless the story has an error. I can't find any Greyhound services that run from New York to St. Louis that would be 90 minutes to 2 hours out of Philadelphia at about 6:00 a.m. There is a a service from New York to St. Louis that leaves the Big Apple at about 9:15 p.m. and arriving in the City of Brotherly Love around midnight. It has a rest stop at "Sliding Rock" starting at 4:20 a.m., and arrives in the Steel City (or whatever Pittsburgh's nickname is) at 6:05, which might have caused the confusion in the story (i.e., the ETA for Pittsburgh might have been given as the time of the accident).


There is another possible schedule, number 1651 departs NYC 3:00 AM, Philly at 5:25 AM, is scheduled into Harrisburg 7:20 AM enroute to St. Louis and eventually, Denver.


----------

